# So...how do you steep your miXes...???



## herb1 (14/9/18)

So, I usually give it an almighty shake after mixing,







Pop it in ye dark cupboard,






and forget about it until it's salty-craxxx time






Let's hear what the other mixers do!






I generally wanna aim at the quickest steep method (yes, i know time is the winner here) without deteriorating the flavour or nic strength

Get voting please!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (14/9/18)

I can't vote because all I do is shake the smaller bottles profusely, and then leave it in a dark cupboard untouched until the steep time has elapsed.
For bigger quantities I let my magnetic mixer do its thing for 3 hours, then it gets bottled and left in a dark cupboard for a few weeks.

So really not sure what option I should choose.

EDIT: Chose the magnetic stirrer option

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/18)

None of the poll choices. Shake after mixing, leave it in the cupboard and do nothing thereafter. Decant and vape after a few weeks. Or a few months.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Bulldog (14/9/18)

None here as well, I mix in glass jars, give it a whirl with a milk frother, shake and leave in my steep drawer until ready.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (14/9/18)

There is no way I am shaking 40+ bottles every day. Mix, shake, cupboard untill I remember about it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RainstormZA (14/9/18)

Good Old Father Time...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Chanelr (14/9/18)

We usually tie the bottle to a jigsaw blade, let the jigsaw run slowly and pack it away.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Dolfie (14/9/18)

Chanelr said:


> We usually tie the bottle to a jigsaw blade, let the jigsaw run slowly and pack it away.


Same here mix with jigsaw for about 20sec then put away and vape it normally only after a minimum steep of 4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (14/9/18)

Mix, shake, cupboard. Enjoy after about a month in most cases.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/9/18)

Easy, I buy my mixes pre-steeped from vendors. 

This is the one thing I hated when I did DIY... Just mixed this awesome juice but now I need to wait a month to properly taste it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lawrence A (14/9/18)

Mix, shake and put away in a dark cupboard until its ready to vape - no daily shaking or breathing or anything like that.... just good old time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (14/9/18)

I am with the majority above. Mix, shake, dark cupboard, wait, vape.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## herb1 (14/9/18)

Thanks guys - updated poll

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

I shake it vigorously and if it is not a menthol juice I keep it in a warm water bath for 30 minutes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/18)

Run on stirrer for 3 days straight and then into the cupboard for two weeks. Air and slowly tilt back and forth about 40 times after a week. No other way for me.......and it works very well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (14/9/18)

zadiac said:


> 3 days

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/18)

Paul33 said:


>



Yup. Color starts changing after first day and after that it just gets better and better. After the two weeks in the cupboard it's just........mmmmmmmmm.........sooooo yummy!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## daniel craig (14/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Yup. Color starts changing after first day and after that it just gets better and better. After the two weeks in the cupboard it's just........mmmmmmmmm.........sooooo yummy!!



You quoted a post from a different thread

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (14/9/18)

I rely on the old trusted method. In a dark cupboard for a minimum 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RichJB (14/9/18)

herb1 said:


> Thanks guys - updated poll



Still "None of the above".

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (14/9/18)

daniel craig said:


> You quoted a post from a different thread



Yup. So I did. Fixed it. Thanks for pointing out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (14/9/18)

mix it using a DIY magnetic stirrer, then it goes in the cupboard for the suggested time.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vilaishima (14/9/18)

Suggested steep time for all my juices are 5 minutes

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## herb1 (15/9/18)

What method would you guys recommend for mixing effectively?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/9/18)

herb1 said:


> What method would you guys recommend for mixing effectively?


Scale.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## solantis (27/11/18)

I was under the impression that a crock pot or ultra sonic cleaner would reduce the steep time from 4 weeks to one day? If im wrong then what is the use for an Ultra sonic cleaner if it still needs to lay for 4 weeks?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/11/18)

Good old Father Time. 

Believe me, nothing beats giving it time for steeping than anything else.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## solantis (27/11/18)

Ok so then how do you guys make your batches if you can only vape them in a months time? 10x 30ml bottles at a time of different flavours? or is there a better way of doing it?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/18)

solantis said:


> Ok so then how do you guys make your batches if you can only vape them in a months time? 10x 30ml bottles at a time of different flavours? or is there a better way of doing it?


@solantis ,We actually try to make enough and take the steep time in consideration. I currently have nearly 2.7 liters of different juice steeping, meaning I will only start mixing again end of Jan 2019. This includes my adv’s, about 7 of them in 200 ml batches, and an assortment of others in 30 and 50 ml bottles, some of them new to try out and others that I am mixing again as I liked it.

It takes a while to build up to this, so it’s not an immediate thing. There is also the option of mixing a couple of snv ‘s while giving the rest a steep. It is tough when you just start out but as you build up your reserves you end up with a lot of juice.

Currently vaping on a bottle of Obsidian that was mixed on 01/04/2018. It just takes a bit of patience.



Hope that this answers some of your questions and gives you a better idea of how it is achieved.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (27/11/18)

solantis said:


> Ok so then how do you guys make your batches if you can only vape them in a months time? 10x 30ml bottles at a time of different flavours? or is there a better way of doing it?


I just make 250ml at a time for different ones.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (27/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> I just make 250ml at a time for different ones.



Yup. 120ml this side. I always have 5 or 6 bottles in the cupboard steeping and I keep them in the order that I make them. That way I always have a 5 or 6 weeks steeped juice ready to go. I vape one juice at a time until it's done. I don't get vapor's tongue anymore.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Armed (27/11/18)

What's disappointing is waiting 2 months and the juice is not lekker

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Beserker786 (27/11/18)

for testing juices I saw a video by DIYorDIE where he tests recipes as SnV, and takes notes and test for upto 7 days to decide if its good or not.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (27/11/18)

Good old fashion way. Shake after initial mix. Leave in cupboard in dark cool place for min 2 weeks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## GSM500 (28/11/18)

Steeping depends on what you have mixed, or rather, what the recipe consists of. Some recipes taste perfect as soon as they are mixed and don't get much better as they age. Some recipes are good after 2 weeks but go south after 2 months. And there are some that you wanna put away for 6 to 12 months.

A typical example of a recipe that does not need to steep is Bronuts by Enyawreklaw.

I find that if you mix a recipe with heavy creams and custards, they need good steep time for sure. I'd leave them at least a month.

Some tobaccos also need good steep time, but if you use an NET, you should not need to wait long at all as they are effectively pre-steeped concentrates.

I will sometimes vape something I've just made, then try it again in a week, and then in two weeks and so it goes on.

As you become familiar with the flavours you use, so you will be able to get a better idea of when it reaches vape maturity.

I found this to be pretty good information when I started mixing. To take it further, you'd need to go and read up on thermodynamics.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## CJB85 (20/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @solantis ,We actually try to make enough and take the steep time in consideration. I currently have nearly 2.7 liters of different juice steeping, meaning I will only start mixing again end of Jan 2019. This includes my adv’s, about 7 of them in 200 ml batches, and an assortment of others in 30 and 50 ml bottles, some of them new to try out and others that I am mixing again as I liked it.
> 
> It takes a while to build up to this, so it’s not an immediate thing. There is also the option of mixing a couple of snv ‘s while giving the rest a steep. It is tough when you just start out but as you build up your reserves you end up with a lot of juice.
> 
> ...


I have 400ml's of Obsidian steeping at the moment... is it as good as it smells?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

CJB85 said:


> I have 400ml's of Obsidian steeping at the moment... is it as good as it smells?


Imho I think it’s tastes better than it smells. I have a steeped one ready, that in my next rotation for adv, while Cardinal is steeping. That 400 mls is going to go faster than what you think

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spyro (20/5/19)

I'm blessed / cursed to only enjoy one flavour. I'll mix 500ml for 6 months and when I'm down to 100ml I'll mix up some more. 

There truly is no replacement for just letting it sit.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Spyro said:


> I'm blessed / cursed to only enjoy one flavour. I'll mix 500ml for 6 months and when I'm down to 100ml I'll mix up some more.
> 
> There truly is no replacement for just letting it sit.



Which flavour is that @Spyro ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spyro (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Which flavour is that @Spyro ?



It's a blend,
Flavour mill blueberry,
Hangsen blueberry,
Hangsen Strawberry.

It's not that I don't enjoy other flavours. But it's the only flavour I haven't been able to get tired / sick of. Ever.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/5/19)

Spyro said:


> It's a blend,
> Flavour mill blueberry,
> Hangsen blueberry,
> Hangsen Strawberry.
> ...



Well I dont think you are cursed. I actually consider it lucky. So much simpler!!!
Multiple juices and setups can get tiring to maintain at times.
PS - you clearly like blueberry then!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Spyro (20/5/19)

Silver said:


> Well I dont think you are cursed. I actually consider it lucky. So much simpler!!!
> Multiple juices and setups can get tiring to maintain at times.
> PS - you clearly like blueberry then!


Huge fan of blueberry! It's definitely simpler, but every time I buy concentrates it's a huge gamble. So these days I stick to what I enjoy. I've come up up with a pretty killer creme soda too, but can't seem to vape it for weeks on end.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (20/5/19)

Spyro said:


> It's a blend,
> Flavour mill blueberry,
> Hangsen blueberry,
> Hangsen Strawberry.
> ...


Sounds like a berry mix with great possibilities, @Spyro ,I haven’t found a fruit juice/berry blend that ticks all the boxes, but I’m especially careful of Blueberry, usually trying it only in bakeries. Any chance of a pm of the recipy, if you are willing to share, maybe I must give blueberry a try again, just to see if something has changed. Heck, I’m vaping tobacco now for heavens sakes, maybe a berry may fit in nicely in there somewhere,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyro (20/5/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Sounds like a berry mix with great possibilities, @Spyro ,I haven’t found a fruit juice/berry blend that ticks all the boxes, but I’m especially careful of Blueberry, usually trying it only in bakeries. Any chance of a pm of the recipy, if you are willing to share, maybe I must give blueberry a try again, just to see if something has changed. Heck, I’m vaping tobacco now for heavens sakes, maybe a berry may fit in nicely in there somewhere,



Absolutely! Just don't get a shock when you hear the percentages!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

